# My newest carbide tool for turning pens



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

So i think im going all carbide now, i barely use my regular turning tools anymore, i should though, cant get some cuts with the carbide tools like you can with the high speed steel. anyway, thought id share with you guys my newest tool addition, made it myself ofcourse, cutter is from woodcraft CI3, shaft is 3/8 square, i polished this one a little, i also tried to made the part that fits in the handle round, so i mounted a piece of scrap wood on my chuck, drilled a hole for the shaft to fit in, and use the life center to keep it spinning straight, then while it was spinning i use my angle grinder to round off the edges. found this to be very time consuming and pointless. the shaft will stick 4" out of the handle and have 2" stuck inside the handle, not sure how long the handle will be, going to woodcraft tomorrow to pick up some bubinga for the handles. oh and the square cutter shaft ill make next week. i think i need to turn wood as much as i make these tools, but soon ill have the full collection for fraction of the cost of genuine tools, and there is some pride and joy in using tools i made myself.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Ask and you shall recieve!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Well done, that looks great!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm not sure ill have these for sale yet, the tap is really small, and they arnt cheap....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

It looks great, you have done a nice job

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## alottolearn (Sep 6, 2011)

Could use some advice.....just bought an Oliver 2018 lathe. Looking at the easy core system from oneway. And opinions on the lathe and the easy core system. Thanks


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

probe said:


> Could use some advice.....just bought an Oliver 2018 lathe. Looking at the easy core system from oneway. And opinions on the lathe and the easy core system. Thanks


You might want to start a new thread in the main woodturning page, more people will see your question...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Rus, looks good! Looks like you will be all set!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

There are still the hollowing tools with a curved neck...LOL

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I finnaly finished my handle for the mini carbide tool, this would be a sneak peak at the tools ill be giving away in the raffle, minus the handle, I couldnt find funds to get bubinga that I wanted to have with this set, but iether way it will be a nice set.





















This a new one I made, I want to make these to fit the cutter very well, so when you tighten the screw, the back tapper of the cutter rests on the steal and keeps it alligned at all times... This one is hard since it is a radius edge..



















Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

Cannot wait until you are ready to sell

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

gproch said:


> Cannot wait until you are ready to sell
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


I don't know if I will be selling these, but if I do, they be a set of 3

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I



AM




SPEECHLESS.



Awesome stuff.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I
> 
> AM
> 
> ...


Are you going to participate in the raffle next week? A chance to get the whole set cutter included....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice work. The more you make the better and easier it will get.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Rus...you are turning into quite the tool maker!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

pvechart said:


> Rus...you are turning into quite the tool maker!


Lol, I'm a design engineer by day, and cheap when it comes to buying tools. And I like my tools better than the store bought

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

They are better, all right! You have every reason to celebrate pride and joy with your handmade tools.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I want to make 5 sets of these tools for sale next week. Will offer all 3 or individual, round, square and radious cutter shaft, but u get a better deal when getting all 3... How many people would be interested???

edit.. Bass, yours are going in the mail Saturday..


Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I want to make 5 sets of these tools for sale next week. Will offer all 3 or individual, round, square and radious cutter shaft, but u get a better deal when getting all 3... How many people would be interested???
> 
> edit.. Bass, yours are going in the mail Saturday..
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


What are you talking about price wise for the set?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

$60 for the set. Or $25 each... Shipping included

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is a picture of all 3 handles turned and poly applied,, still need to pick up the square cutter to make the last tool...
This set I made for my woodworking class for turning goblets and pens...









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Is that like the other handless? Or handle/cutter included? No worries either way just wondering. I still have to get my handle turned for the last one.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ru5611 said:


> Is that like the other handless? Or handle/cutter included? No worries either way just wondering. I still have to get my handle turned for the last one.


Just the tool, no cutter, no handle

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> $60 for the set. Or $25 each... Shipping included
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


 You can put me down for a set. I assume the same PayPal method as last time.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

gproch said:


> You can put me down for a set. I assume the same PayPal method as last time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


Yup, maybe I should create a thread in the clasifieds lol, but i won't get them done till next week. I only have enough to make a set for the raffle....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Yup, maybe I should create a thread in the clasifieds lol, but i won't get them done till next week. I only have enough to make a set for the raffle....
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


That is ok, not in a hurry. I am just on step 3 of my lathe instructions: change the belt setting.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

gproch said:


> That is ok, not in a hurry. I am just on step 3 of my lathe instructions: change the belt setting.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum




Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

To excellently build your own tools is a sign of true craftsmanship.


----------

